# question on minature mules/donkeys



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Might sound like a stupid question but here goes.....i have asked three people involved in horses & they can't answer this question...
Do female donkeys or mules bray or just the male brays?? i am thinking of getting a minature mule or donkey but also want it to bray...don't want a mean male thats not been castrated....
So..can anyone give me any good or bad info and answer the question??

P.S. i have looked the question up online and can't find the answer either..

Thanks for any help.......


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Jenny's(females) will bray. Ella does and she is loud, loud!!! 

So if you have close neighbors, find out if they will have a problem with the noise? Because I am not kidding, you can hear mine quite a distance.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

bergere said:


> Jenny's(females) will bray. Ella does and she is loud, loud!!!
> 
> So if you have close neighbors, find out if they will have a problem with the noise? Because I am not kidding, you can hear mine quite a distance.


Thanks for the answer.......
No...no close neighbors here.......


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

barnyardgal, I believe you're somewhat misinformed. While I don't advocate leaving males intact, it doesn't mean they'll be mean. They may be more agressive but mean or temperament is not directly related to gender. A well trained animal has is the correct method of managing behaviour.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

But if someone has never handled a stud, then it is much safer for everyone if they get a Jenny or gelding. :O)
Because even the best mannered stud can some times be more interesting to handle, specially in the spring.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

bergere, that is certainly true and I would not encourage anyone to buy a stud. I may have failed to make myself clear but my point was that temprament and manners are not gender related and in believing this to be true, one can run into a great deal of problems because a new owner may feel that a female requires less training or less investigation into general temperament.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I can certainly tell you that the jennys bray. I was visiting a friend with mini donkeys and they wound up for a bit of chit chat. What I learned is that some of them sing! There is one adorable white mini girl that did something a lot more like a yodel and her voice is lovely. I was tempted to get a donkey just to get her and listen to her! I may still do that... hehe


----------

